# My bowls



## Twig Man (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been hard at it every day for the past several weeks working on these bowls. The addition of my bowl adze really helped speed things up for sure. I have really enjoyed doing these! I need to put a few more coats of finish on them and then Im done.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice job John ! I bet thats a lot of work !
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 3, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job John ! I bet thats a lot of work !
> Scott



Scott, They do take alot of time and work but it's worth it in the end. I have been swinging that bowl adze so much my forearm is starting to grow LOL


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2012)

I love the texture inside the bowl that the tool creates. We've got some friends whose dining room table was hand tooled like that, and its awesome!


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 3, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job John ! I bet thats a lot of work !
> ...



Where is the Popeye smiley ? 
:teethlaugh: :irishjig:  :naughty2:


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 3, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...



LOL I need one and a couple of cans of spinach


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I love the texture inside the bowl that the tool creates. We've got some friends whose dining room table was hand tooled like that, and its awesome!



I did a puny little 15K ft house- their 2nd vaction home. The floors were birch, black walnt and mahagony. Owners did not like the manufactured chiseled look so they distressed every board with a couple sizes of chisels and midget hand adz. Then they ROS'd them smooth,finished and laid the floor. Took for ever. The guys that used the little adz's 1/2-3/4 and 1 inch complained as to how their arm always burned. 

Your work is very nice.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, those are super cool. Not at all what I was expecting when I saw the word "bowls" but I'm glad that they weren't your run of the mill bowl. Definitely cool looking. Awesome work.


----------



## JMC (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice John


----------

